# Primal ???



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I just picked up a bag of the Rabbit nuggets and when I got home and opened it....this is what it looks like











It's completely frozen solid so I cant seperate any of it unless I thaw it first...which I think defeats the purpose of being able to reach in and grab a few nuggets. Im just wondering if anyone else got a bag that looks like this since this is my first bag  Makes me wonder if it was previously thawed then refrozen


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

That is exactly what has happened. It was at least partially thawed and refrozen. I would take it back to where you purchased it and get another one. When you are picking up the bag, make sure to give it a good feel to make sure the "pellets" are separated.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Harley's Mom said:


> That is exactly what has happened. It was at least partially thawed and refrozen. I would take it back to where you purchased it and get another one. When you are picking up the bag, make sure to give it a good feel to make sure the "pellets" are separated.


Thank you!!


----------

